# Mitsubishi HC 3000 Hook-up



## ksm007 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a Yamaha RX-V673 av receiver, a direct tv receiver and a mitsubishi HC3000 projector, connected via HDMI. Everything was working fine until the other day when I began to get sound but no picture. The screen read "no signal." I connected the component video cables from the direct tv receiver to the RX-V673 and from there to the projector. The projector was still set to HDMI. Now I get video and sound? Anybody have an explanation for that one?


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

I also have the yam 673. Sometimes i lose picture and get all snow/static. Have to shut off receiver and turn it back on. Doesnt happen alot but is annoying. Otherwise a great 2 zone receiver with great iphone app for both zones and net streaming music. 
Ps- no idea why urs works now with comp and hdmi combo.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Check to make sure your HDMI cables are fully seated. (Press on them.) It could be that they aren't making a good ground connection, but the ground was provided by the video cables.

Another possibility is that they updated the firmware in your DirectTV box and messed up its HDMI/HDCP output. They've been known to do that in the past. 

Do you have anything else connected to your receiver using HDMI? A Blu-ray player, perhaps? If that's OK, that would be more evidence that it's really a DirectTV problem.


----------

